# PVC manufacturer



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

Good Morning,

I am looking for someone to manufacture a pvc coil doormat, with 2 colors, in smaller quantities (i.e.: a couple of pallets, not truck loads).

Does anybody have a contact?

Thanks,

Rebecca


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds like a small cottage home based manufacturing business.

Would like more info.

I have done many crafts:
Macromae, rag rug weaving, hammocks, fish nets, braiding, marlin spike seamanship, etc, etc.

I assume the pvc is for salt water and other extreme weather resistance.

Is it a PVC rope, cordage, or flat strap?

Are they all the same two colors?

Dimensions, actual total quantity expected, frequency of orders or onetime lump order?

Is there any particular pattern or design in them?

Or are they to look like the ends of ropes used onboard water vessels that are neatly coiled flat out of the way?

What size rope and diameter of mats?

I'm hoping you're wanting 'made in USA'. I'm sure you can find an importer in Florida.
Thankyou


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi-I don't know if they could be manufactured by a home based business. if you google pvc coil mats you will get a good idea of what it would require i think.

. Approximate size ---------- 30â L X 18" W X 0.59" to .80" T Color -------- 2 to 3 colors - will be different for each design that we will provide -would probably start with 3 or 4 designs -we were thinking starting with about 300 per design but would be flexible. 

Thanks


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Abouttime said:


> Hi-I don't know if they could be manufactured by a home based business. if you google pvc coil mats you will get a good idea of what it would require i think.


I Yahooed. Found out what you're talking about. Viewed a few videos. Didn't know that was what all that material was called.

Appears most everything is done overseas and large scale.

So why are you asking here in a home business forum?

If you are wanting to cut designs out and then insert a different color check with a large carpet dealer. Many do hotel/motel and company entrances with the corporate logo embeded.
Many are not working their equipment full time and may give you a good rate.

Goodluck


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

Good Morning,

You ask "So why are you asking here in a home business forum" because it would be a home based business for me.

Note I asked if anybody had any contacts as I hope to find a USA based manufacturer. Hard to believe that there aren't any or couldn't be but like you all I have found has been oversees including accessing Thomasnet.com. 

Thanks for the tips on the carpet dealers-I will give them a try.


----------

